# 2 Monitore ATI VS. Nvidia



## Gudy (11. Mai 2005)

Hi,
ich habe 2 Monitore an meinem PC, jetzt habe ich letztens meine Nvidia Karte gegen eien ATI gewechselt, so wit so gut, beide Monitore ffluppen erstmal.

Als ich aber noch die Nvidia Karte(Chip) hatte, konnte ich z.B mein ICQ auf den Secondary Monitor schieben und auch mein WINTv läuft nur auf dem Primary Monitor.

Mach ich was falsch oder ist das bei ATI einfach so?


Gruß


----------



## MCIglo (11. Mai 2005)

Matrox ist hierfür perfekt geeignet. Allerdings kannste damit das Spielen vergessen!


----------



## Gudy (12. Mai 2005)

mhh das hilft mir leider nicht weiter 

also mit Nvidia ist es auch kein Problem, aber ATI will leider nicht so recht


----------



## MCIglo (12. Mai 2005)

Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Hab auch nur Erfahrung mit nVidia und Matrox :-/


----------



## SiNiE (23. Mai 2005)

Installiere mal den neuesten Treiber


----------

